

EU browser ballot sometimes hidden by IE wizard - MikeCapone
http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2010/04/eu-browser-ballot-sometimes-hidden-by-ie-wizard.ars

======
ZeroGravitas
I'm fairly sure that Ars is trolling its own readers on this topic because
they know this gets them riled up and it doesn't fit with the sites political
angle.

